# Various quotes



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yasmine Perni, an Italian photographer participating in the march told Ahram Online. Perni had a long conversation with a koshary seller who told her that she is well off and does not need money and for that reason she should not voice her opinion. He also argued that women should stay at home and not engage in political life. 
Only the poor have a right to an opinion? Only difference from Mubarak was he thought only the rich should have an opinion,

People were standing in groups and the majority of conversations were tense. “Egyptian women are too emotional. They are different from western ladies,” Mahmoud Ahmed told Ahram Online. Lol If we said that we would be accused of racisim .

We rule by the Quran and the Quran does not allow a woman to rule men,”....I am guessing a Christian ruler is also out.


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yasmine Perni, an Italian photographer participating in the march told Ahram Online. Perni had a long conversation with a koshary seller who told her that she is well off and does not need money and for that reason she should not voice her opinion. He also argued that women should stay at home and not engage in political life.
> Only the poor have a right to an opinion? Only difference from Mubarak was he thought only the rich should have an opinion,
> 
> People were standing in groups and the majority of conversations were tense. “Egyptian women are too emotional. They are different from western ladies,” Mahmoud Ahmed told Ahram Online. Lol If we said that we would be accused of racisim .
> ...


Wow so narrow minded! That is sad . I like your points. Luckily not all Egyptians, especially Egyptian men think like that! Also whenever they refer to the Quran so and so the majority are misinterpreting adn misguided and are using it to justify themselves. Not good. There are a whole lot of people that think otherwise and are faithful Muslims.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

HeartDream said:


> Wow so narrow minded! That is sad . I like your points. Luckily not all Egyptians, especially Egyptian men think like that! Also whenever they refer to the Quran so and so the majority are misinterpreting adn misguided and are using it to justify themselves. Not good. There are a whole lot of people that think otherwise and are faithful Muslims.


I read your posts and find myself wondering one of two things:

1) Are you really so naiive and such a "PollyAnna" that you truly believe this? OR

2) If you are playing a role, trying to see what sorts of reactions you get from other forum members.

Either way, I find it unsettling...:confused2:


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

txlstewart:
I didn't get the memo on the point system (-2pts for spelling, that sounds too little). 

MS: i was talking with a small shop owner earlier today and he told me that if a bunch of thugs entered a shop and killed the owner, it wouldn't be a big deal; however if the owner killed a thug outside his shop, then the entire street would attack him because he killed a poor person. In the end he mentioned that killing a rich person is ok whereas killing a poor person is unjust.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> txlstewart:
> I didn't get the memo on the point system (-2pts for spelling, that sounds too little).
> 
> MS: i was talking with a small shop owner earlier today and he told me that if a bunch of thugs entered a shop and killed the owner, it wouldn't be a big deal; however if the owner killed a thug outside his shop, then the entire street would attack him because he killed a poor person. In the end he mentioned that killing a rich person is ok whereas killing a poor person is unjust.


At my first school, the American branch was a subsidiary of the National branch. There was rampant grade inflation (justification was that it was sooo competitive to get into an Egyptian university and the students' SAT scores were lower than others). The students would get at least 50% for turning in a paper with their name on it, an additional 20% if it was "clean" (or neat), and only 30% was based on content! I guess I became accustomed to not grading hard! LOL

(The above comment was a statement of fact, not my opinion. I adored my students, just wasn't too keen on the administrative staff.)


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yasmine Perni, an Italian photographer participating in the march told Ahram Online. Perni had a long conversation with a koshary seller who told her that she is well off and does not need money and for that reason she should not voice her opinion. He also argued that women should stay at home and not engage in political life.
> Only the poor have a right to an opinion? Only difference from Mubarak was he thought only the rich should have an opinion,
> 
> People were standing in groups and the majority of conversations were tense. “Egyptian women are too emotional. They are different from western ladies,” Mahmoud Ahmed told Ahram Online. Lol If we said that we would be accused of racisim .
> ...


The “Poor” people in here think that anyone who’s got money is a “corrupt” person and he/she didn’t earn the money, they just sucked it out of the “poor” ones, pure stupidity, hence the hostility 

As for the “Islamic” rules and the position of a “woman” or a “Copt” in Islam, I’m really getting sick and tired of talking about it, Muslims say many nice things, but when it comes to actions, all contradicting to the “sonorous” talks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

HeartDream said:


> Wow so narrow minded! That is sad . I like your points. Luckily not all Egyptians, especially Egyptian men think like that! Also whenever they refer to the Quran so and so the majority are misinterpreting adn misguided and are using it to justify themselves. Not good. There are a whole lot of people that think otherwise and are faithful Muslims.




I am wondering how you know what the general thinking is here?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

HeartDream said:


> Wow so narrow minded! That is sad . I like your points. Luckily not all Egyptians, especially Egyptian men think like that! Also whenever they refer to the Quran so and so the majority are misinterpreting adn misguided and are using it to justify themselves. Not good. There are a whole lot of people that think otherwise and are faithful Muslims.




If only.


----------

